# Sport Gallery #1



## ArmoredPersonel48698

I will add more as I dig through the 354 pictures, and find good shots.















































Comments?


----------



## ocular

Well first things first before displaying them you need to resize them to a respectable size, eg begin with 800x*** ..
I'm not sure how to go about this, but since the images are so large.. 
The last picture of the teeny being thrown in the air you can see her "camel toe" (can I say that?) I would lightly blur that section out.

 Your images are experiencing really bad CA, I would read up on previous threads i.e the football threads for suggestions. 

 What camera, iso, shutter, aperture are you shooting ?


----------



## ToddLange

ocular said:


> "camel toe" (can I say that?)



hahaha, that was epic... made me lol.


seems like you coulda used a faster shutter speed to stop the action.


----------



## ArmoredPersonel48698

ocular said:


> Well first things first before displaying them you need to resize them to a respectable size, eg begin with 800x*** ..
> I'm not sure how to go about this, but since the images are so large..
> The last picture of the teeny being thrown in the air you can see her "camel toe" (can I say that?) I would lightly blur that section out.
> 
> Your images are experiencing really bad CA, I would read up on previous threads i.e the football threads for suggestions.
> 
> What camera, iso, shutter, aperture are you shooting ?



Camera: Nikon D60 (55-200mm lens on most of them)
ISO: See below
Shutter: See below
Aperture: See below

1st: 1/500th, ISO 400, F/7.1
2nd: 1/200th (flash), ISO 1600, F/4.2
3rd: 1/160th (flash), ISO 1600, F/4
4th: 1/200th (flash), ISO 1600, F/4.5
5th: 1/320th, ISO 800, F/4
6th: 1/160th, ISO 400, F/4.5
7th: 1/160th, ISO 400, F/8
8th: 1/160th, ISO 400, F/9
9th: 1/160th, ISO 400, F/10



ToddLange said:


> ocular said:
> 
> 
> 
> "camel toe" (can I say that?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, that was epic... made me lol.
Click to expand...


From what I can see, I see nothing.  And I'm to damn lazy to put it through post-processing.  If it goes into my schools yearbook, then I'll do some editing to it.




> seems like you coulda used a faster shutter speed to stop the action.


I tried, but the lighting was bad.

I could have resized them, but as I said, I'm to lazy to resize them.  I'll resize ones from other games.


----------



## Derrel

Quote from the original poster: " And I'm to damn lazy to put it through post-processing. If it goes into my schools yearbook, then I'll do some editing to it."


Well, I think you mean that you are "too" damn lazy but if the picture happens to go into your "school's" yearbook, only then will you edit your images. Your attitude toward your images is rather shameful to me at least, since the majority of these images are poorly processed,and every one of them would be improved by some judicious post-processing adjustments. At the very least, a black point adjustment (found under the Levels sub-menu), and a quick adjustment of the curves would make your images look as if you care about them.

Considering the time and effort that used to go into making a decent color image, I find it shocking that (at least one of) today's younger generation admits he or she is "too damn lazy" , by his/her own admission, to even care about how publicly displayed pictures look.


----------



## ArmoredPersonel48698

I don't have photoshop, that's why I don't put it through post-processing.  When I get to school, sometime this week, I'll update them.


----------



## ToddLange

Derrel said:


> Quote from the original poster: " And I'm to damn lazy to put it through post-processing. If it goes into my schools yearbook, then I'll do some editing to it."
> 
> 
> Well, I think you mean that you are "too" damn lazy but if the picture happens to go into your "school's" yearbook, only then will you edit your images. Your attitude toward your images is rather shameful to me at least, since the majority of these images are poorly processed,and every one of them would be improved by some judicious post-processing adjustments. At the very least, a black point adjustment (found under the Levels sub-menu), and a quick adjustment of the curves would make your images look as if you care about them.
> 
> Considering the time and effort that used to go into making a decent color image, I find it shocking that (at least one of) today's younger generation admits he or she is "too damn lazy" , by his/her own admission, to even care about how publicly displayed pictures look.




ya, theres a pic on the wall i took of my brother pitching in a baseball game, its not very sharp and it drives me crazy every time i see it! lol.

i hate showing people bad pics lol.


----------



## Mastino

ArmoredPersonel48698 said:


> I don't have photoshop, that's why I don't put it through post-processing.  When I get to school, sometime this week, I'll update them.



Download Picasa from Google.. It's free and does some nice, very quick editing and adjustments.

Picasa 3: Free download from Google


----------



## ocular

ArmoredPersonel48698 said:


> I don't have photoshop, that's why I don't put it through post-processing.  When I get to school, sometime this week, I'll update them.



 What ? lol. I know a lot of photographer's that don't use photoshop. That's a lame excuse.

You don't care about the pictures huh,  it's all about how you look like with a camera around your neck in front of the cheerleaders.


----------



## ArmoredPersonel48698

You need to quit criticizing me and focus on the pictures.  I could care less what you think about me, it's the photos that are important, not me, carrying a 1300 dollar camera, taking pictures of cheerleaders.  It's not me, it's the pictures.  But if all you're going to do is bash me and what I think, then I'll keep my pictures to myself.  I don't have the time to edit my pictures.  I'm busy working on my senior project, my schools yearbook, writing stories of my own, working on my website, dealing with bugs on my sites forum, etc.  I am not a professional, so I post what I take.  When I get the time and programs, then I might start editing them.

And believe me, if I had the money, I'd spend it on photoshop and everything you'd se would be of professional quality.


----------



## ocular

> carrying a 1300 dollar camera, taking pictures of cheerleaders



That's what I said. 

And you don't need photoshop to make professional looking pictures.. How did u make that watermark ?


----------



## ArmoredPersonel48698

ocular said:


> carrying a 1300 dollar camera, taking pictures of cheerleaders
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said.
> 
> And you don't need photoshop to make professional looking pictures.. How did u make that watermark ?
Click to expand...


Register with deviantart, and when you upload an image, set the view size to whatever size you want, and select display watermark.  Deviantart automatically generates the watermark, places it in the center, etc.

And might I suggest you read the whole sentence.



> I could care less what you think about me, it's the photos that are important, not me, carrying a 1300 dollar camera, taking pictures of cheerleaders.



And let me also say, I am not a professional.  I have just now seriously gotten into taking pictures, and I honestly don't have the time to edit my pictures.  If I did, we wouldn't be discussing this right now.  Almost everyday, I'm having to meet with my mentor to talk about some bull crap senior project, writing a 1500-2000 word research paper, getting a portfolio setup, managing and backing up my website, dealing with my job, working on two cars, my girlfriend, and my family.  Oh, and don't let me forget to mention that I'm also taking pictures everyday for the yearbook and that senior project I just mentioned.  

Finally, when I get the time, I will come around to editing my pictures, and showing them to you.  But at the current moment, other things are more important to me than editing pictures.


----------



## JIP

ArmoredPersonel48698 said:


> I qq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments?


 
I can honestly say if I was the father of this what?? 16 year old I would be pretty pissed at the crotch shot you put online of her.  If I were you I would remove this one from the internet there are some sick people out there and this is the kind of image that the wrong people might want to spread around.  I might be offbase here but you see it already garnered some comments.


----------



## Mastino

ArmoredPersonel48698 said:


> You need to quit criticizing me and focus on the pictures.




Well, in that case your pictures are horrible, for the most part..  Almost all underexposed.  It's understandable that you had to slow your shutter down to get the fading light, but if you don't have a speed light or flashes aren't allowed, and your camera can't perform any better than this in low light, then you just don't have the shots..   They're not good.  They have the potential to be good, but without pp such as exposure adjustments, they aren't good.

For me, there's a little too much teenage hoo-ha in at least two of them.


----------



## ArmoredPersonel48698

These shots aren't for sale, unless someone feels like buying them.  They're going into the yearbook.  I was asked to take these pictures.


----------



## Mastino

ArmoredPersonel48698 said:


> These shots aren't for sale, unless someone feels like buying them.  They're going into the yearbook.  I was asked to take these pictures.



Well, I just looked at your gear, and your camera is capable of much better than you captured with it, even in the light situation.

One thing I would advise, and I'm not trying to beat you up, but you're obviously new to photography, new to editing, and you don't really seem to understand exposure and lighting yet:  

You should post your pictures in the critique section to receive some of the very valuable advice from the very knowledgeable photographers who bother to visit the critique section because of attitudes like yours..  Again, I'm not trying to beat you up, but you do seem to have a lot of learning to do, and there is a lot of very valuable advice here if you just put your ego down for a minute..  

Also, your signature sounds really cocky..  Looking at your picture quality, you should probably be begging for help from the members, rather than telling them to essentially bug off..  They aren't going to be beating up your in box begging to edit your pictures and telling you their intentions..  Honestly, you should consider yourself lucky if they will do it for you.

I used to be like you and think that editing was not necessary and that I could take great pictures right out of the camera if I spent enough on the camera, but that's just not really many times, and you need to get up on post processing..  It is a very quick process after a while because you start to learn your camera's downfalls..


----------



## Rekd

Wow. I can honestly say your pictures are not very good. 

In fact, your pictures are quite bad. I might even say they're worse than mine, and that's saying a lot. 

Not just in composition, post processing and lighting either. You show very poor taste and have precisely zero room to be the arrogant ass you are being. (Oops, did I say that out loud?)

It is painfully obvious why you chose to display the pictures you did. There's plenty of grown-ups out there you can photograph if you want shots like these.

My suggestion would be to lay off the kiddy pr0n and quit being arrogant; you're not that good... :thumbdown:


----------



## Jeff Canes

OK folks let try to keep it civil


----------



## Rekd

Jeff Canes said:


> OK folks let try to keep it civil



You mean like his shots of that little girl's coochie?? I did try! And that WAS civil compared to the initial draft. :greenpbl:

I'll try harder next time. :hug::


----------



## hsmoscout

I don't think these are your pics. If they are, I know you have photoshop, because you have several photoshopped pics in our deviantart gallery, which is here:
gatecrusher420 on deviantART

And he's the link to one pic you photoshopped:
Morgan Freeman BW by ~gatecrusher420 on deviantART

And as I looked through "your" gallery, I noticed you had some awesome pics of that football game, which you didn't post. Some of your baseball shots are great!


----------



## Many Hats

Sorry "ArmoredPersonel"  but a quick "right click" "copy" allows your full resoluton image to be pasted to any photoshop document- watermark or no watermark.  I understand you're only a high school student yourself, but as an adult, you need to understand the ramifications of all that you post on the internet.  As the parent of a young child I would press criminal charges against you if these images of my child were published, in the media or on the web (as these are),  especially with a seeminly  innocent head shot or a gratutious "crotch shot" (as pictured) had I not filed out a full model release form.  The internet is a huge monster and not one to be taken lightly.  Copyrite and model releases should be taken seriousally by all of us as they can be our lifeblood.


----------



## iflynething

1) Is there a torso to the kicker? Head? Arms? On something like this, don't crop out this much of a person. This would have been great if you had the entire player.
2 & 3) Way too dark. Nothing in the photo worth mentioning. Bad composition. No faces.
4) Way underexposed. Nice lines and use of Rule of Thirds. Do you know what this is? Good use of it if so.
5) Nice to have a little bit of everybody in the frame - players, fans, cheerleaders. Too underexposed though
6) Nice composition and subject, but too centered. Cone is distracting. Pom Poms would have been great at their feet if the cone wasn't there. It looks green also
7 & 9) You need to take these down
8) Good shot but too centered and underexposed. Crop out the arm on the left.

~Michael~


----------



## TheCoolerKing

Many Hats said:


> Sorry "ArmoredPersonel"  but a quick "right click" "copy" allows your full resoluton image to be pasted to any photoshop document- watermark or no watermark.  I understand you're only a high school student yourself, but as an adult, you need to understand the ramifications of all that you post on the internet.  As the parent of a young child I would press criminal charges against you if these images of my child were published, in the media or on the web (as these are),  especially with a seeminly  innocent head shot or a gratutious "crotch shot" (as pictured) had I not filed out a full model release form.  The internet is a huge monster and not one to be taken lightly.  Copyrite and model releases should be taken seriousally by all of us as they can be our lifeblood.


You're taking it waayyy out of context.

You could sue him all you want.  Winning the case is another question.  Is it in a public place?  Is the school a private institution? 
Also a release isnt needed unless the photos are used for commercial purposes.  So from what I understand he can print it out, hang it in a gallery and sell it as long as its not advertising a product.

Know your rights.

But that is from a legal aspect.  Morally it still could be wrong.


----------



## gsgary

Let me know when you find some good ones because these look a bit shoot and hope for the best


----------



## Sinister_kid

TheCoolerKing said:


> You're taking it waayyy out of context.
> 
> You could sue him all you want.  Winning the case is another question.  Is it in a public place?  Is the school a private institution?
> Also a release isnt needed unless the photos are used for commercial purposes.  So from what I understand he can print it out, hang it in a gallery and sell it as long as its not advertising a product.
> 
> Know your rights.
> 
> But that is from a legal aspect.  Morally it still could be wrong.



I'm going to agree with CoolerKing here. 

ArmoredPersonel-

With me also being a High School photographer and covering every sporting and academic event that my school puts on,  knowing the people I'm shooting, and how the yearbook class works. I would suggest you go to the girl who is in the air, in fact with both shots 7&9, show them the images ask them if they would be alright with these photos being put into the yearbook. But just because you took a good shot of one of the cheerleaders doesn't mean it's definitely going in the yearbook, unless you are covering that specific page as well. 

I know this may be a little bit of work, but if you're at all worried about the girl's parents, we all know dad's can be protective of their daughters, you may want to ask the girl to make sure her parent's are fine with the shot being used in the yearbook as well. 

As for the quality of the shots, some of them are good.. some are not. But nothing practice will fix. This was my first year shooting football, which is a hard sport to shoot in HS since games are usually at night time. 

First thing i would recommend is maybe see if your school has a lens that has a F stop of 2.8. I shoot all the games with school equipment actually that I just check out from the Photography teacher. I will be posting a thread with some of my shots later today if you want to check them out.

Hope this long, but hopefully informative, post helps you out. Good luck with shooting future games! And don't be afraid to post the pictures from those events due to people in here being hard on you.


----------



## Fergsonfire

I would like to give a general tip with shooting football and other night time sports. I see that your f stop is constantly changing. F stop should always be at the lowest possible value in order to allow for the most light to be let into the camera. It is better to change iso and then shutter speed in order to get as much light as possible and still be able to freeze the action. Remember fast shutter speed, generally 1/500 or faster, low f stop, f/2.8 if you have the lenses, and moderate your iso to compensate for changing light conditions.


----------



## bet03system

..,sports pic are hard to catch... hoping to learn more captures..


----------



## PatrickHMS

ocular said:


> carrying a 1300 dollar camera, taking pictures of cheerleaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said.
> 
> And you don't need photoshop to make professional looking pictures.. How did u make that watermark ?
Click to expand...

 
^^^^^^^

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

And I don't see much here worthy of going into any yearbook I have ever seen or been involved with....

At least those two shots are poorly lit / underexposed.

Remember that it's just a kid, he knows it all at that age, you will never convince him otherwise.

But if the dad ever sees those two shots of his daughter and gets ahold of him his camera will be wrapped around his neck, or deposited somewhere.

Maybe a D60 was once a $1,300 camera, but not anymore. D60 is not even a $400 camera at this point. But a D60 is capable of way better than we see here.


----------



## Inst!nct

I do not know wether you guys are being serious about the "crotch" shot, he is not right under her, he is standing at a good 20 feet away. This being said, my point is she is not trying to cover this, she is doing cheerleading, if she doesnt want it to be put in pictures dont do it in the first place, again, hes not going out of his reach to do this, she is doing this on purpose, and should not filter it because of this.

my 2 cents, my not make too much sense, watching a tv show


----------

